# I would like some face shield feedback



## kanihoncho (Dec 26, 2009)

I've received some great tips from y'all. I'm now looking at face shields and would like some recommendations.

I dislike face shields but I realize their importance. My biggest complaint is the quality in viewing through the shield itself. Are there any with good optical quality? A comfortable head setup is important is well. Thanks.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the one at Woodcraft. Fits well and use it a lot for turning, etc. It is on sale now for $16.99.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003705/29193/Adjustable-Face-Shield.aspx

Get an extra shield for it too.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the one like Rick has, and I like it. The only drawback is that it seems to attract a lot of dust (due to static??) but it wipes off.

It is comfortable and fits over regular glasses as well as hearing protectors.


----------



## kanihoncho (Dec 26, 2009)

that i forgot, i do wear glasses and wear ear muffs.


----------



## woodywoodworker (Jan 28, 2010)

I have never been a fan of full face shields, I like a good set of glasses with side protection. It amazes me how many peaple still do not wear anything at all. Why type of cutting are you doing that requires full face protection?


----------



## kanihoncho (Dec 26, 2009)

I will be turning on the lathe and using my tablesaw the most.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been using my new lathe a lot. In the past month, I've had two bowls explode and both hit my face sheild. Thanks goodness I'm a big believer in face sheilds.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

When I use the King Arthur Tools "Lancelot" and "Squire" chainsaw carver do-hickeys on my angle grinder I use a full face shield. Stuff is flying all over the place. I also wear safety glasses under the shield.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use one wirh my arbortech blade and on the lathe.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

My face shield has saved my teeth on more than one occasion from exploding turnings.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I just close my eyes


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Uvex Bionic face shield. It is very high quality and looks cooler than most others ,real important, I know! . The head gear is similar to most welding helmets.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

How are they for fogging up?


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty good actually. They do make an anti-fog coated lens as well, but it is about three times the price of the standard replacement. I use it more for metal working and usually do not use it for extended periods of time so fogging has not been a real issue. I usually am wearing a respirator when wearing it also.


----------

